# Xine läuft nicht

## HoloDoc

Hi @all!

Wenn ich Kaffeine starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Laden des Abspielgerätes 'XinePart' fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> Einrichtung aller Videotreiber fehlgeschlagen!

 

mein xine-check sagt mir:

 *Quote:*   

> Please be patient, this script may take a while to run...
> 
> [ good ] you're using Linux, doing specific tests
> 
> [ good ] looks like you have a /proc filesystem mounted.
> ...

 

Allerdings ist xine-ui installiert!:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --search xine-ui
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : xine-ui ]
> ...

 

Habt ihr ne idee wie ich das fixxen könnte?

Greez HoloDoc

----------

## Martux

Welche Kaffeine-Version haste denn?

Ab media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 sollte das gehen.

----------

## HoloDoc

Sorry dass ich jetzt erst antworte, konnte am WE nicht ins Netz

Jop ich hab version 0.8.3

 *Quote:*   

> *  media-video/kaffeine
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.8.3
> 
>       Latest version installed: 0.8.3
> ...

 

Also daran kanns nicht liegen...

HoloDoc

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hatte vor ein par wochen ein änliches problem mit xine, kaffeine und gxine

vieleicht wars auch das gleiche problem wie du hast

auf jeden fall lag es nicht an xine sonedern am USE mmx in ffmpeg

probier mal 

```
USE=-mmx emerge ffmpeg -av1
```

gruss

kurt

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab das Gefühl, dieses xine-check, das du da ausgeführt hast, ist ein bisschen schwachsinnig. Es macht ja auch so lustige Bemerkungen wie:

```
[ good ] unable to find 'xine' binary in usual places
```

Es wundert mich nicht wirklich, wenn das Ding dein installiertes xine-ui nicht finden kann.

Mit welchen USE-Flags hast du xine-lib installiert (emerge -pv xine-lib)? Kannst du evtl. in den kaffeine-Einstellungen einen anderen Videotreiber auswählen?

Kannst du direkt mit xine <datei> einen Video abspielen?

----------

## HoloDoc

@kurt: Danke für die Idee, hat leider nix geholfen

@Vortex375:

emerge -pv xine-lib:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Leider kann ich keinen anderen videotreiber auswählen, es wird mir unter Menüpunkt Einstellungen->Abspielgerät nur Kaffeine-Xine angeboten.

und direkt aufrufen kann ich xine auch nicht, dann sagt er er kennt den Befehl xine nicht...

is irgendwie alles komisch. hab auch schon beide pakete neu emerged, hat aber nix geholfen....

HoloDoc

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> is irgendwie alles komisch.

 

Nein, sondern logisch. Du hast xine ja auch mit -X und -xv installiert. 

In diesem Fall ist es klar, warum kaffeine keine Videotreiber initialisieren kann, du hast xine-lib komplett ohne Unterstützung für den X-Server, also die grafische Oberfläche kompiliert. Deswegen gibt's auch kein Video.  :Wink: 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die X und xv (steht für XVideo - hardwarebeschleunigte Video-Schnittstelle) USE-Flags aktivieren und vieleicht auch noch ein paar andere (wie z.B. mad für mp3-Wiedergabe). Anschließend musst du xine-lib nochmal neu mergen.

Dann sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren. Viel Glück!  :Very Happy: 

----------

